# WD-40 on disc brakes



## rykaz (Sep 23, 2011)

So after a very wet and muddy ride I hosed down my bike and sprayed down the chain, derailers, etc with wd-40.

I mistakenly sprayed the rear disc with wd-40 and now the brakes are slow to stop. Obviously this will wear off after use but is there any quick way to clean the discs/pads?


----------



## gardcol (Jan 16, 2011)

First of all, never, ever,ever use WD 40 on your bike. It is only a lubricant and will actually help rusting. Only use chain lube designed for bikes. It comes in a small bottle so no chance of over spray. OK rant over !! Best way to clean up is to use Jiff or similar slightly abrasive cleaner. This is only way, believe me I have tried everything else. Gently clean discs and pads with Jiff on a damp cloth and rinse with fresh water.


----------



## rykaz (Sep 23, 2011)

gardcol said:


> First of all, never, ever,ever use WD 40 on your bike. It is only a lubricant and will actually help rusting.




I think you should smack whoever told you that.....

WD-40 was specifically made to displace moisture and prevent corrosion. I only used it after hosing down the bike to take out any moisture on the metal parts....but made the mistake of over spraying onto the disc.


----------



## kestrel242 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fair warning - you may need to replace your pads. You can try chemicals or light sanding to try to decontaminate the pad surface, but it may not be enough.

@gardcol - I think you meant "Jiffy", not "Jiff".


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

gardcol said:


> First of all, never, ever,ever use WD 40 on your bike. It is only a lubricant and will actually help rusting. Only use chain lube designed for bikes. It comes in a small bottle so no chance of over spray. OK rant over !!


First of all, dont believe all the ranting and mis-information being spewed all over bike forums about WD40. It is a very effect chain cleaner/degreaser, and is perfectly safe to use around bikes. You do need to be careful with it though, to avoid overspray near your brakes.

You can wipe the rotors with alcohol pads to clean them. Your brake pads may need a few applications of alcohol wipes and sanding to get the residue off. Then you may just have to play a waiting game of letting it burn itself out. Some will recommend torching them or baking them, but I wont. I'd just replace the pads before doing that.


----------



## rykaz (Sep 23, 2011)

Ill get some rubbing alcohol and give them a good scrub.

Thanks


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Old Fry pan medium heat...lightly sand


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

This comes up every couple of days. Here is a recent thread that pretty well represents the typical range of "fixes"...http://forums.mtbr.com/brake-time/oil-pads-739873.html


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I'm gonna have to agree that spraying WD40 all over your bike is not a good idea. If you want to remove the chain or other parts and use it maybe but this thread proves it's not the best option.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

......


----------



## rykaz (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah so I took the disc pads off and scrubbed them with soap and hot water...

They work perfect now. I think a lot of people overthink things sometimes.....wd-40 is fine to use, just avoid overspray.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Why WD-40 is Bad for Your Bike Chain - Bicycle Tutor Video

the only thing that wd-40 works well on bikes is to install rubber grips on your bars. really, try it! it evaporates quickly like hairspray does and leaves the grip sticky on the bar.

otherwise, I think you are going to pay stupid tax if you use wd-40 on your bike. if you can "bake" the oil out, that might work. otherwise, you need new pads. take the rotors off and clean them with warm water and dish soap, then wipe them up with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

Holy carp!

mack_turtle just demonstrated my point about regurgitating misinformation and unproven "facts" from the internet.

Try using WD40 to install your grips. I dare ya...


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yeah, srsly*



Stupendous Man said:


> Holy carp!
> 
> mack_turtle just demonstrated my point about regurgitating misinformation and unproven "facts" from the internet.
> 
> Try using WD40 to install your grips. I dare ya...


I use 91% Isopropyl alcohol... just a dab. Nothing else. That was before I switched to clamp on Ergon grips.

*edit*

I forgot to mention block off the ends of the bars in some way and the end of the grip and use the air pocket that forms under the grip to help you slip them on.

still... I keep WD40 away from my bike. I'm not sure it does any damage, but it certainly doesn't do any good... except when I have my fork innards apart for cleaning.

In fact, aerosol propelled anything is a bad idea around bikes. Too many things that can get messed up if contaminated by whatever, and now you're shooting it around like a shotgun. Half of the product you are trying to apply ends up on the shop floor anyway.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Stupendous Man said:


> Try using WD40 to install your grips. I dare ya...


I am speaking from 15 years of experience, not regurgitated facts from the internet.I always do, it works fine. I have Ergons now, so they bolt on, but my bmx bike and every other bike I have ridden used hair spray or wd-40 to install the grips and they dry in about an hour and don't slip. Tom the owner of Empire BMX swears by it. try it, I dare ya.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Stupendous Man said:


> Holy carp!
> 
> mack_turtle just demonstrated my point about regurgitating misinformation and unproven "facts" from the internet.
> 
> Try using WD40 to install your grips. I dare ya...


It works, if you don't believe it try it. :thumbsup: That said, that is the only thing bicycle related that I will use WD 40 for.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

AZ.MTNS said:


> It works, if you don't believe it try it. :thumbsup: That said, that is the only thing bicycle related that I will use WD 40 for.


Chain cleaning off the bike.

Removing tar from the frame

Cleaning and drying shifter pods.

Cleaning bearing parts once the seals are out of the way.

Lots of vaild uses...I use the squeeze to squirt bottle, not the aerosol.


----------



## jsilva (Jul 20, 2011)

Whatever valid uses WD40 may (or may not) have on a bike, we definitely should be careful not to use it as a lazy man's solution to cleaning/lubricating/etc. Using it where another lubricant was intended is probably not the best way to care for our bikes (i.e. rear derailleur).


----------



## rykaz (Sep 23, 2011)

I only used wd-40 to displace the water after I hosed it down after a very muddy ride.

Once it all dried I lubed the chain with bike specific lube.


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

rykaz said:


> So after a very wet and muddy ride I hosed down my bike and sprayed down the chain, derailers, etc with wd-40.
> 
> I mistakenly sprayed the rear disc with wd-40 and now the brakes are slow to stop. Obviously this will wear off after use but is there any quick way to clean the discs/pads?


Pull the brake pads off and also the rotors. Grab a propane or mapp gas torch and heat the pads up. While still hot spray some water on the pads so they sizzle. Do this a few times. This will decontaminate the pads. Do the same to the rotor but just wave the flame at the rotor enough to burn off any decontaminate then splash with water. Your brakes will work better than ever. I do this to all my new pads.

This is a trick I saw being done at a World Cup DH. I tried it and was shocked.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

WD40 is used as a water displacer, although it is ofcourse oil it's to thin and evaporates quickly, if you apply it right before a ride on a cold day then it might stay around for a ride but not 2.

It's a good cleaning aid to as it breaks down heavier oils and grease.

Keep it out of bearings though cause bearings + grease = no grease.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

rykaz said:


> I only used wd-40 to displace the water after I hosed it down after a very muddy ride.
> 
> Once it all dried I lubed the chain with bike specific lube.


You now know why it is best not to bring up the subject of WD-40 on these forums.

Welcome to mtbr.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wheelspinn (Aug 7, 2011)

wd40 is a water displacer and a solvent in my opinion. Iv used it to wash grease out of bearings during cleaning. great for cleaning chains and sprockets before relubing with proper lube. Wont cause rust but if the conditions are wet it wont prevent it for long either. ....The absolute best after wash water displacer and anti corrosive/ shiny detailer? Maxima SC1 silicone detailer. Use lightly, NEVER get it on the rotors or pads


----------



## Wheelspinn (Aug 7, 2011)

P.S. SC1 preserves rubber. it will keep tires from cracking, keeps master cylinder dust boots from drying out. It also keeps paint from oxidizing and is safe for anodized surfaces, fork tubes and shock shafts. Next time you wash your bike it will clean up easier because dirt has a hard time sticking to it, its Anti static and collects less dust and lubricates better then WD also. Its a motorcycle detailer, iv been using it for years. I promise you will be impressed as long as.....YOU DONT GET IT ON YOUR BRAKES. (or seat and grips)


----------



## jsilva (Jul 20, 2011)

I am no expert, but whenever I talk to someone knowledgeable on such issues (whether it be for a bicycle or otherwise) and the subject of WD40 comes up, there is almost always something better for the specific job. I'm not suggesting never to use WD40, but rather encourage the use of the best product for any particular job.


----------



## adroit 96' (Sep 16, 2011)

Stupendous Man said:


> Holy carp!
> 
> mack_turtle just demonstrated my point about regurgitating misinformation and unproven "facts" from the internet.
> 
> Try using WD40 to install your grips. I dare ya...


Thats why I call it the ''errornet''!!! ''Ya know I read on the........"


----------

